# What's your favourite item at Sonic?



## FreeThinker (Jan 18, 2006)

Okay, so like I'm from Canada, eh?

(*groan*)

Anyway, on a trip to the southern states, my girlfriend introduced me to the Sonic chain of fast-food restaurants.

(Never been told by a server to "Have a blessed day" before...)

It was there that I discovered what I didn't know I had been missing all my life:

*PANCAKE ON A STICK!*

Mmmm!

What are_ your_ Sonic faves?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

The grilled cheese kid's meal... with a Route 44 Diet Dr. Pepper with GRAPE flavor added. Dude, it ROCKS.


----------



## jamie (Jan 18, 2006)

For me, Sonic is all about the drinks... I love the Cherry Limeade and the Sonic Sunrise (Cherry Limeade with Orange Juice and Pineapple Juice), and although I hate milkshakes almost entirely, they have a really *great* peanut butter shake.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 18, 2006)

no Sonics here


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 19, 2006)

Tater tots and root beer floats and the steak sandwich is pretty good. Our sonic closed


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

Oops!

I forgot to mention the Frito Chili Pie.

A bit hard to eat while driving, but _worth it_!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sonics are spreading like wildfire here. My favs are:

SuperSonic Jalopeno Cheeseburger with mustard
Extra-Long Cheese Coney
Chili Cheese Fries with jalopenos
And their Diet Coke (plain.. Its the best the valley)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sonic has been one of my haunts since high school, when I'd skip 4th period at least twice a week to go. Saucywench and I recently saw one here that requires you to actually *get out* of your car to get your food...kind of ruins the whole charm of it. Let's hope that doesn't become the norm. 

The fruit smoothies at Sonic are wonderful....I get the tropical: banana, pineapple and...another flavor, which doesn't spring to mind. Not too heavy on the chunks of fruit, but enough to make it very tasty.

I'm also a life-long fan of their cherry limeades and root beer. There used to be a Sonic cherry limeade sherbet made by Yarnell's that could be bought at the grocery store, but it seems to have been replaced by a watermelon flavor.  

I also love the popcorn chicken, chicken clubs, and tater tots. Oh...and who could forget the onion rings? 

Now I'm hungry....


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 19, 2006)

Joy when you were in high school did your Sonic still have the girls on roller skates? Ours did, and the one I used to go to in Atlanta did too in the 90s. Then it came under new management and suddenly all the car hops were young BBBW and the roller skates disappeared. Definitely an FA manager


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 19, 2006)

There's not a lot I like at Sonic but I did love their Pancake on a Stick. Unfortunately, it has been discontinued here. That may not be the case company wide though. I live in a test market area (for several restaurants, including Sonic) and things come and go pretty regularly here. 

I also love the Sonic Sunrise drink and the Limeade. Breakfast Burritos and Extreme Tots are good on occasion too. :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2006)

I've seen teens in skates and sometimes not, so its probably up to each manager. All of Sonics around here are the traditional type, with some having indoor seating (you order from your booth), and/or a drive thru window.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 19, 2006)

I love Sonic! 

My favorites:

The cherry limeade
Mozzerella sticks
Their yummy chicken sandwich
Coconut cream pie milkshakes


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2006)

Sonic is big here! We have 3 in our town alone. And the girls are on skates sometimes.

My faves:

Super Sonic Double Cheese burger! mmmmmmmmmmm
Onion Rings
Tater Tots
Cherry Limeade


OH we love Sonic!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 19, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> Joy when you were in high school did your Sonic still have the girls on roller skates? Ours did, and the one I used to go to in Atlanta did too in the 90s. Then it came under new management and suddenly all the car hops were young BBBW and the roller skates disappeared. Definitely an FA manager



The ones in Oklahoma that I went to in the 80s never had the roller skates, but I remember in the mid 90s (?) they decided they wanted to try to bring back the novelty of it and encouraged franchises to implement the skates again. It was optional, so not all of them did it. I found this on Wikipedia...interesting because I didn't realize it actually started around my old stomping grounds. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_Drive-In Now they have them on almost every street corner around here, a bit like Starbucks. In the nearby town of 70,000 (give or take) there are 6! Sonic has always been part of my life...it was a treat for us when we were kids (yay slushies!) and I love it now (yay slushies!) .


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 19, 2006)

*CHILI CHEESE TATER TOTS!!! * 

*drools*

*wipes drool*

Okay, now that that embarrassing moment is over.. LOL.. As far as I've heard about the servers on skates, around here it's more or less dictated by each server's individual ability to skate or not. If you don't know how, they're not going to teach you.

--B.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 19, 2006)

Y'know folks, as I read this thread, I realize I liked everything I've tried at Sonic.

I've got to get down there again.

I didn't know you get get flavours (excuse me, 'flavors'--must remember to use American spelling for Sonic) added to your pop (oops, again! Make that 'soda').

I wonder about a root beer with butterscotch. I've never though about it until now. Is that combination possible (or even advisable)?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

super sonic jalapeno burger :wubu:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 19, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> super sonic jalapeno burger :wubu:


It's always easy to tell when you're hungry again after eating a Super Sonic jalapeno Burger - 

Your ass stops burning......


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 19, 2006)

No Sonic here, and it SUCKS because even though there isn't a Sonic within over 600 miles, we have the commercials!! 

Bastards. I want to try so much there, I can't even stand it.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

too Funny Wayne! But I just love em'


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 20, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> No Sonic here, and it SUCKS because even though there isn't a Sonic within over 600 miles, we have the commercials!!
> 
> Bastards. I want to try so much there, I can't even stand it.


Look on the bright side, Ann Marie - if I wanted to go to a White Castle, I think the closest one is somewhere around St Louis...


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, so like I'm from Canada, eh?


The closest Sonic to me is about 200 miles south near Cincinnati, so I can't indulge too often. It's hard to name a favorite because I've tried only a few items on their menu, but I love their toaster sandwiches (both chicken club and bacon cheddar) and those chili cheese tater tots are terrific.

On the other hand, the Canadian fast food and baked goods chain Tim Horton's has moved into the Toledo area, and I love their stuff even better than Sonic, so it's a fair trade-off, eh?


----------



## drizella70 (Jan 22, 2006)

Oooh, I used to work at a Sonic when I was a teenager. My favorite thing to eat was the burrito. I liked to make my burrito with chili, cheese, onions, jalapenos, and bacon:eat1: . The best part is, since I worked there, I could put as much stufff on it as I wished :eat2: . There are none near me now, but I keep seeing the danged commericals on TV.

And I liked any thing that involved ice cream.


----------



## saucywench (Jan 22, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> What are_ your_ Sonic faves?


 
My favorite thing at Sonic is their practice of offering coupons in the Sunday circulars on occasion. My favorites are the buy one, get one free coupons for hamburgers and, most especially, extra long cheese coneys. Their burgers aren't the best I've had but, when you're super hungry and low on dough, they seem a little tastier. The extra long cheese coneys (with everything) are my absolute favorite, but I always boost either order (in thanks for the discount) with a large order of onion rings and a vanilla shake. Their root beer floats are very refreshing during the parched days of summer.

Sonics have been around this area since the mid-70s. It was quite the hangout in high school and I was there often with my small circle of misfits. Their popularity waned for a few years but experienced a resurgence within the last decade.

One highlight that I admit I haven't yet taken advantage of is that their entire menu is available all day, so, if you're late getting out of bed and miss the breakfast menu at other fast food outlets, you could presumably get your breakfast food craving satisfied here.

Oh, and for those not near a Sonic, here's a little teaser. :eat2:


----------



## Jane (Jan 23, 2006)

Living in Oklahoma City, the home of Sonic, there is a Sonic about every 1/2 mile.


----------



## Jane (Jan 23, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> (Never been told by a server to "Have a blessed day" before...)


I was at a gathering with the CEO and his wife Thursday night. They were very nice people. I didn't get a chance to talk with them, but some of my friends did.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 23, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Look on the bright side, Ann Marie - if I wanted to go to a White Castle, I think the closest one is somewhere around St Louis...




The closest Krystal to me is in Killeen! Now I only have to drive like an hour to get a Krystal! Mmmmmm.....Krystals....drool.:eat1:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 24, 2006)

Just got back from Sonic...had a perfect breakfast burrito and cherry limeade. They actually had a young man on roller skates, who was doing tricks in the parking lot. Is Sonic making a stab at dinner theater now? (okay, so it wasn't even noon yet, but..)


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 24, 2006)

sonic has one of the best fast food double cheeseburgers i've tried.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 24, 2006)

Just ordered a small diet Dr. Pepper with vanilla, chocolate, cherry, orange, green apple, grape, and blue coconut flavors added.

DUDE. It's like a CIRCUS in my mouth!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Just got back from Sonic...had a perfect breakfast burrito and cherry limeade. They actually had a young man on roller skates, who was doing tricks in the parking lot. Is Sonic making a stab at dinner theater now? (okay, so it wasn't even noon yet, but..)



I also just got back from Sonic with a couple regular cheeseburgers with MUSTARD!!!


----------



## DevouringAZ (Jan 25, 2006)

Sonic had something called a fire island burger or island fire burger....something like that..anyway, it was SOO good. I was almost addicted to them, but the last one I ate gave me food poisoning. I haven't eaten a burger of any kind since then. 

French toast sticks and their ham, egg, and cheese toaster is good too, but the last one of those I ate (well started eating) had a big long hair in it. So I haven't been back to Sonic in a while.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 25, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I also just got back from Sonic with a couple regular cheeseburgers with MUSTARD!!!




Mustard is delicious! Unlike the Condiment That Must Not Be Named...:shocked:


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 25, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Oh, and for those not near a Sonic, here's a little teaser. :eat2:


Mmm, I need to find an excuse to drive to Cincinnati. The closest Sonic is around there. :eat2:


----------



## Pink (Jan 25, 2006)

I love sonic!
My favorite is a..
corn dog w/mustard
chili cheese french fries
and a route 44 cherry pineapple mello yello :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Look on the bright side, Ann Marie - if I wanted to go to a White Castle, I think the closest one is somewhere around St Louis...



I don't have those either. New England is a fast food wasteland. We have Wendy's, Burger King, McDonalds, and that's all folks (well, Subway and stuff like that). 

There is ONE Chick-fil-A in MA (I have no idea how that happened), but other than that... we got nuthin'!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 25, 2006)

I don't really care for Sonic at all, but I'm going to Burger King tonight (school night). My favorite there is a Texas Double Whopper!:eat1:


----------



## Krazykhat (Jan 25, 2006)

Breakfast Burrito.... Yummy!!!!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 25, 2006)

mmm... diet cherry limeades, route 44 lemon-berry slushes, strawberry slushes and i can down 2 extra long cheese coneys (with easy onion) if i'm really hungry 

ooh.. yes.. and the Sonic Sunrise... heavenly... *smiles*

dang... i could go for a slush right now.. someone wanna drive me?? lol


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 25, 2006)

I'll drive, girl's night at Sonic! I need one of those big Root Beer floats and a huge order of tater tots with chili and cheese. :eat1:


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2006)

French vanilla cherry lime Sprite...I used to get them all the time back in Oklahoma...far as the food goes at sonic...its all good.


----------



## Krazykhat (Jan 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Just got back from Sonic...had a perfect breakfast burrito and cherry limeade. They actually had a young man on roller skates, who was doing tricks in the parking lot. Is Sonic making a stab at dinner theater now? (okay, so it wasn't even noon yet, but..)



Hahahhahaha....That is awesome! What kinda stuff was he doing?


----------



## VinnyPA (Jan 26, 2006)

For 7 years I've been traveling all over North America for work. I've seen Sonic's all over but never stopped!!! That is going to have to change soon.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Badger..I agree..Chili Cheese Tots!! I also like the coney with cheese and onions..and a lemon slush with extra lemon..What Pucker Power..Yum..

Badger I see you are from VA Beach..i used to live in Newport News..my very favorite place to really indulge was the Linhaven Fish House..their Oysters Rockafeller were practically orgasmic...:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Mustard is delicious! Unlike the Condiment That Must Not Be Named...:shocked:



Word to your mother, lady.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 27, 2006)

MLadyJ said:


> Badger..I agree..Chili Cheese Tots!! I also like the coney with cheese and onions..and a lemon slush with extra lemon..What Pucker Power..Yum..
> 
> Badger I see you are from VA Beach..i used to live in Newport News..my very favorite place to really indulge was the Linhaven Fish House..their Oysters Rockafeller were practically orgasmic...:eat2:



Never been to there, actually.. I'm more of a sushi badger than oysters.. but there's this mom 'n pop place, Mo Mo Sushi & Noodle, just a few blocks from where I live that is to die for!

Back onto the 'burger joint' theme, there's a new place in town called Five Guys Gourmet Burgers. Went there with the family a few weeks back, and OMG!! The burger patties were made by hand in this huge open kitchen, the potatoes were cut for the fries right on the spot -- amazing! On top of it, add to the fact their "standard" burger was a double, and the "juniors" were singles, I think I fell in love. Anybody else tried them?

--B.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Word to your mother, lady.



Hmmm.... mayonnaise!!

Mayo!

MAYO!

*MAYOOOOO!!!!!*



--B.


----------



## Jes (Jan 27, 2006)

I see how it is, with you. You're on my list, Badger.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 27, 2006)

Haha -- apparently Jes ignored my post or loves me enuf to forgive it. Sorry boobookitty - i was feeling naughty that night.

:bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 8, 2006)

The rootbeer float the big 20 oz one.


----------



## Indy (Jun 8, 2006)

Had lunch there yesterday - Chicken toaster club with extra crispy tots and a lemon slush ymmmm!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 8, 2006)

I see this entire thread as a personal attack at the expense of those with NO Sonic anywhere near them!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 8, 2006)

Extreme Tots and a blended Coke Float.

Super Sonic Breakfat Burrito sans tomatoes.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I see this entire thread as a personal attack at the expense of those with NO Sonic anywhere near them!!!!




I agree!! I WANT SONIC!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

This just means that you two lovely ladies will have to move further south, like say....Arkansas, since there's one on every corner here!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

Krazykhat said:


> Hahahhahaha....That is awesome! What kinda stuff was he doing?


 
Yikes...I *just* saw this today...sorry Mr Khat, if you're still out there. 

If I recall correctly, he was doing the typical rollerskating backwards, spins, etc. It would have been hard to do anything major in a parking lot with cars coming and going. It was still kinda nifty, though.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 8, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> This just means that you two lovely ladies will have to move further south, like say....Arkansas, since there's one on every corner here!



I've been told that before


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I see this entire thread as a personal attack at the expense of those with NO Sonic anywhere near them!!!!



I totally agree, AM.  If this continues I demand the thread be moved to Hyde Park and maybe locked.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I totally agree, AM.  If this continues I demand the thread be moved to Hyde Park and maybe locked.


 
No, no, no..there's no Sonic in Hyde Park, either, Santa-baby. It's like I said....Arrrkansas. That's the ticket. I'm waiting. First trip's on me.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 8, 2006)

Popcorn chicken with honey mustard dipping sauce. :wubu:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 9, 2006)

Route 44 ice water. 
Small cranberry juice cocktail.
Drink a bit of the water. Pour cranberry juice cocktail into big cup. Stir. 

Voila... cranberry flavored water! I LOVE IT!


Barring cranberry water, I will always get a big iced tea with extra ice, lots of lemon, and some sugar.

As far as food? BLT with mustard and pickles. They rarely have BLT on the menu, but sometimes they have a special promotion. And on occasion if I ask, they will make me one. 

Tracy


----------



## Jes (Jun 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> This just means that you two lovely ladies will have to move further south, like say....Arkansas, since there's one on every corner here!


I'm still bitchin' about Hardees!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm still bitchin' about Hardees!


 
Okay, already! Quitcherbitchin' and hop into Randi's back seat. We'll make the rounds to Hardees after we hit Sonic. Promise.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 9, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Okay, so like I'm from Canada, eh?
> 
> (*groan*)
> 
> ...




There aren't any SONIC restaurants near me so I've never been to one *Cries*

 
The food looks good though on the commercials I see on TV.


Dennis


----------



## reddsaki (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the Mozzerella sticks and the Jalapeno peppers.


----------



## swordchick (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the Strawberry Limeade, Toaster Chicken Sandwich, Corn Dog, Extra-Long Cheese Coney and the Chili Chese Tots.


----------



## Ash (Jun 10, 2006)

Tater Tots and a Banana Cream Pie shake


----------



## TallFatSue (Sep 8, 2006)

I live in the Toledo area with nary a Sonic to be found, and my belly rumbles whenever I see their commercials. The closest Sonics to me are down in the Cincinnati area, and I was just there on a business trip for a couple days so I finally had a Sonic fix. I love their Toaster Sandwiches -- can't decide whether the Chicken Club Toaster or the Bacon Cheeseburger Toaster is better, so I ate'em both. Mmmmmmmm. :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 9, 2006)

I think I posted before on not liking their food so much, but I love the slushes. My current fave is a large Cherry slush with a double shot of cranberry. YUMMY :eat2: I did however try a chicken wrap and it wasn't too bad, better than my other food experiences thus far.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 9, 2006)

There are several Sonics here. I have never eaten there. After reading this thread I may have to try it next time I get coupons from them in the mail.

You know I dont think I have ever seen a commercial for Sonic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

On the way to the interstate this afternoon, I stopped in at a Sonic and got a extra long coney, and a Sonic #2. And a Diet Coke with Fresh Lime.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 10, 2006)

Isn't it funny--I don't think there's a Sonic within a hundred miles of me, but I see their ads all the time! Hain't fair.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2006)

Sonic is a recent occurence here. Five years ago, there wasn't one. Now it seems every community along the wasatch front has one. Maybe two.


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 10, 2006)

Having a daughter and daughter`in`law work at Sonic I have tried just about everything on their menu(and you all thought I just had a beer belly ). I have to say my favorite is the breaded chicken wrap or grilled chicken salad.
And the last I checked Swanns sells the pancake on a stick.:eat2:


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 13, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Having a daughter and daughter`in`law work at Sonic I have tried just about everything on their menu(and you all thought I just had a beer belly ). I have to say my favorite is the breaded chicken wrap or grilled chicken salad.
> And the last I checked Swanns sells the pancake on a stick.:eat2:



Hmm...What is this "Swanns" of which you speak?

*raises one eyebrow*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hmm...What is this "Swanns" of which you speak?
> 
> *raises one eyebrow*




Just a guess but I think she meant Schwan's.


----------



## Shikamaru (Sep 13, 2006)

We *still* dont have a Sonic in Massachusetts. Or the Rest of the Northeast for that matter.

But I still get the commercials.
*ROARS ANGRILY*


----------

